# Violenza e aborto



## Old Giusy (19 Marzo 2009)

Quando si parla di aborto si affronta un argomento delicato, nei confronti del quale nessuna donna riuscirebbe ad essere indifferente.
Ieri sono stata a cena dalla sorella del mio ragazzo e guardando un programma in tv è venuto fuori questo argomento di discussione: una donna che subisce violenza e resta incinta cosa dovrebbe fare?
Il mio ragazzo e suo cognato erano dell'idea che la donna dovrebbe abortire, perchè porterebbe in grembo il frutto non dell'amore ma della violenza e poi il bambino vivrebbe senza padre e bisognerà ad un certo punto della sua vita dargli una spiegazione; io e la sorella invece eravamo possibiliste, in linea di massima contrarie all'aborto, perchè in fondo un bambino concepito dopo un atto di violenza non ha alcuna colpa ed ha diritto comunque alla vita, fermo restando che bisognerebbe trovarsi in quella situazione per decidere.
Vi pongo due quesiti:
- perchè tanta differenza tra le opinioni di donne e uomini al riguardo?
- voi cosa ne pensate a proposito di una scelta così difficile?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando si parla di aborto si affronta un argomento delicato, nei confronti del quale nessuna donna riuscirebbe ad essere indifferente.
> Ieri sono stata a cena dalla sorella del mio ragazzo e guardando un programma in tv è venuto fuori questo argomento di discussione: una donna che subisce violenza e resta incinta cosa dovrebbe fare?
> Il mio ragazzo e suo cognato erano dell'idea che la donna dovrebbe abortire, perchè porterebbe in grembo il frutto non dell'amore ma della violenza e poi il bambino vivrebbe senza padre e bisognerà ad un certo punto della sua vita dargli una spiegazione; io e la sorella invece eravamo possibiliste, in linea di massima contrarie all'aborto, perchè in fondo un bambino concepito dopo un atto di violenza non ha alcuna colpa ed ha diritto comunque alla vita, fermo restando che bisognerebbe trovarsi in quella situazione per decidere.
> Vi pongo due quesiti:
> ...


 Lo può decidere solo lei. E questo anche se non c'è stata nessuna violenza. Se vuole interrompere la gravidanza, è solo sua la responsabilità.


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando si parla di aborto si affronta un argomento delicato, nei confronti del quale nessuna donna riuscirebbe ad essere indifferente.
> Ieri sono stata a cena dalla sorella del mio ragazzo e guardando un programma in tv è venuto fuori questo argomento di discussione: una donna che subisce violenza e resta incinta cosa dovrebbe fare?
> Il mio ragazzo e suo cognato erano dell'idea che la donna dovrebbe abortire, perchè porterebbe in grembo il frutto non dell'amore ma della violenza e poi il bambino vivrebbe senza padre e bisognerà ad un certo punto della sua vita dargli una spiegazione; io e la sorella invece eravamo possibiliste, in linea di massima contrarie all'aborto, perchè in fondo un bambino concepito dopo un atto di violenza non ha alcuna colpa ed ha diritto comunque alla vita, fermo restando che bisognerebbe trovarsi in quella situazione per decidere.
> Vi pongo due quesiti:
> ...


hai detto bene che l'aborto è un argomento molto delicato.
il bambino non ha certo colpe, ma tenersi il frutto di qualcosa così doloroso che ti segnerà per tutta la vita è molto difficile.
che ci siano differenze di opinioni tra uomini donne su questo argomento penso sia normale, un uomo non saprà mai cosa significhi un aborto per una donna.
sarebbe davvero una scelta difficilissima


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

vi consiglio di ascoltare attentamente il testo di questa canzone.
A me ha fatto cambiare idea sulla questione

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJc52Nn_WH0


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando si parla di aborto si affronta un argomento delicato, nei confronti del quale nessuna donna riuscirebbe ad essere indifferente.
> Ieri sono stata a cena dalla sorella del mio ragazzo e guardando un programma in tv è venuto fuori questo argomento di discussione: una donna che subisce violenza e resta incinta cosa dovrebbe fare?
> Il mio ragazzo e suo cognato erano dell'idea che la donna dovrebbe abortire, perchè porterebbe in grembo il frutto non dell'amore ma della violenza e poi il bambino vivrebbe senza padre e bisognerà ad un certo punto della sua vita dargli una spiegazione; io e la sorella invece eravamo possibiliste, in linea di massima contrarie all'aborto, perchè in fondo un bambino concepito dopo un atto di violenza non ha alcuna colpa ed ha diritto comunque alla vita, fermo restando che bisognerebbe trovarsi in quella situazione per decidere.
> Vi pongo due quesiti:
> ...


 

Credo che gli uomini siano privi di un istinto genitoriale "Biologico". Difficile da spiegare ma ci provo: secondo me gli uomini scoprono di poter essere padri nel momento in cui lo diventano e spesso sono genitori anche milgiori delle madri. Però per loro la paternità è un qualcosa di acquisito, che è legato, comunque, al possesso: è roba mia, l'ho fatto io, sangue del mio sangue e bla bla bla.
Per noi, invece, l'istinto materno, il desiderio di maternità fa parte della nostra natura, siamo fatte biologicamente per essere madri ed ogni bambino è un potenziale figlio.
Ergo, nel caso di specie, per una donna un aborto può essere un atto contro la sua natura di madre mentre per un uomo (che vive la cosa da terzo estraneo) diventa prioritario il come il filgio è stato concepito...non so se sono stata chiara...


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi consiglio di ascoltare attentamente il testo di questa canzone.
> *A me ha fatto cambiare idea sulla questione*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJc52Nn_WH0


 Ascoltata... ma in che senso ti ha fatto cambiare idea?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ascoltata... ma in che senso ti ha fatto cambiare idea?


nel senso che mi ha fatto vedere un altro punto di vista. 
Io prima ero molto categorica. Mai avrei pensato di tenere  un figlio nel malaugurato caso fosse il frutto di una violenza
Oggi non lo so più. Da un atto di violenza può comunque nascere una vita, una cosa bella.
Non so..forse non mi spiego.oggi son così


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel senso che mi ha fatto vedere un altro punto di vista.
> Io prima ero molto categorica. Mai avrei pensato di tenere un figlio nel malaugurato caso fosse il frutto di una violenza
> Oggi non lo so più. Da un atto di violenza può comunque nascere una vita, una cosa bella.
> Non so..forse non mi spiego.oggi son così


 Ti sei spiegata benissimo. Condivido, la responsabilità della scelta è sempre della singola donna. Sia che la gravidanza sia frutto di una violenza o meno.
L'importante è che esista sempre una legge che permetta tale scelta.


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

E di questo stupro perche' nessuno ha commentato?

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10787


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E di questo stupro *perche' nessuno ha commentato?*
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10787


Sempre costruttiva nelle discussioni, vedo...


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sempre costruttiva nelle discussioni, vedo...


Hai ragione, cerco di allargare gli orizonti, io.




.


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione, cerco di allargare gli orizonti, io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e ci riesci perfettamente...


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e ci riesci perfettamente...


Se non sbaglio si parlava "violenza e aborto", o no?


----------



## Nobody (19 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio si parlava "violenza e aborto", o no?


 esatto... e invece di continuare la discussione, l'hai riportata ad una sterile domanda


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando si parla di aborto si affronta un argomento delicato, nei confronti del quale nessuna donna riuscirebbe ad essere indifferente.
> Ieri sono stata a cena dalla sorella del mio ragazzo e guardando un programma in tv è venuto fuori questo argomento di discussione: una donna che subisce violenza e resta incinta cosa dovrebbe fare?
> Il mio ragazzo e suo cognato erano dell'idea che la donna dovrebbe abortire, perchè porterebbe in grembo il frutto non dell'amore ma della violenza e poi il bambino vivrebbe senza padre e bisognerà ad un certo punto della sua vita dargli una spiegazione; io e la sorella invece eravamo possibiliste, in linea di massima contrarie all'aborto, perchè in fondo un bambino concepito dopo un atto di violenza non ha alcuna colpa ed ha diritto comunque alla vita, fermo restando che bisognerebbe trovarsi in quella situazione per decidere.
> Vi pongo due quesiti:
> ...


Io penso che non dovrebbe abortire.
Ci sono stati molti casi di suore stuprate durante guerre tribali in Africa: hanno tutte partorito la creatura che avevano in grembo.


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io penso che non dovrebbe abortire.
> Ci sono stati molti casi di suore stuprate durante guerre tribali in Africa: hanno tutte partorito la creatura che avevano in grembo.


 

E...? perchè non dovrebbe abortire? perchè così han fatto le suore?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E...? perchè non dovrebbe abortire? perchè così han fatto le suore?


mi viene una battutaccia ma mi astengo


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Io penso che a 9 o 14 anni si sia ancora delle bambine e non si possa affrontare una così grande come una maternità specie se non voluta. E' chiaro che una ragazzina che a 14 sceglie di fare sesso con un uomo significa che si considera abbastanza adulta da capire il l'importanza di ciò che sta facendo ed accettarne le conseguenze. Ma qui parliamo di innocenti bambine violate, oltretutto da parenti, quindi non staimo parlando solo di uno stupro ma anche di un incesto. Un figlio è l'immagine vivente di ciò che ti è accaduto che, in questo caso, non è ciò che TU hai voluto ma ciò che altri, dei mostri osceni ti hanno imposto con la forza.


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi viene una battutaccia ma mi astengo


 
Rivolta a me?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Rivolta a me?


ma no !! alle suorine


----------



## Old reale (19 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Credo che gli uomini siano privi di un istinto genitoriale "Biologico". Difficile da spiegare ma ci provo: secondo me gli uomini scoprono di poter essere padri nel momento in cui lo diventano e spesso sono genitori anche milgiori delle madri. Però per loro la paternità è un qualcosa di acquisito, *che è legato, comunque, al possesso: è roba mia, l'ho fatto io, sangue del mio sangue e bla bla bla.*
> Per noi, invece, l'istinto materno, il desiderio di maternità fa parte della nostra natura, siamo fatte biologicamente per essere madri ed ogni bambino è un potenziale figlio.
> Ergo, nel caso di specie, per una donna un aborto può essere un atto contro la sua natura di madre mentre per un uomo (che vive la cosa da terzo estraneo) diventa prioritario il come il filgio è stato concepito...non so se sono stata chiara...


 non posso parlare per gli altri, ma per me non è così...


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io penso che non dovrebbe abortire.
> Ci sono stati molti casi di suore stuprate durante guerre tribali in Africa: hanno tutte partorito la creatura che avevano in grembo.


 dovrebbe fare quello che può e vuole fare lei.punto


----------



## Grande82 (19 Marzo 2009)

Credo che per le donne la visione sia diversa perchè ci rendiamo colto che una volta saputo di essere incinta..... potrebbe darsi che il nostro corpo e la nostra psiche rifiutino il bambino oppure invece che lo accettino, lo vogliano, a dispetto della ragione.
Perchè una donna sa quanto è misterioso quel corpo in cui vive, invece un uomo usa la ragione (e solo quella ha) per definire come agirebbe. Usando la sola ragione, si vede come una ragazzina piuttosto che la vittima di una violenza, non potrebbero partorire quel figlio (posto che poi si potrebbe anche darlo in adozione, non necessariamente crescerlo!), ma usando il cuore, le sensazioni, le emozioni.... chissà!
Leggevo di recente un bellissimo articolo sulle donne di uno stato africano (mi spiace, non ricordo quale...) vittime delle violenze durante la guerra civile, madri di ragazzini dagli occhi grandi, tutti bistrattati dai coetanei perchè figli dei guerriglieri che avevano anche ucciso le loro famiglie. Mi ha colpito una testimonianza. Diceva: per mio figlio ho fatto di tutto, per mantenerlo, mi sono anche prostituita. A dirlo era una donna violentata da un gruppo di guerriglieri dopo aver visto trucidata la propria famiglia. L'amore di una madre non ha spiegazione. Una donna lo sa.


----------



## lale75 (19 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non posso parlare per gli altri, ma per me non è così...


 

Non era inteso in senso spregiativo o denigratorio, non era un concetto semplice da esprimere, perdonami. Non ci riprovo perchè non credo sarei comunque in grado di spiegare


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io penso che a* 9 o 14 anni *si sia ancora delle bambine e non si possa affrontare una così grande come una maternità specie se non voluta. E' chiaro che una ragazzina che a 14 sceglie di fare sesso con un uomo significa che si considera abbastanza adulta da capire il l'importanza di ciò che sta facendo ed accettarne le conseguenze. Ma qui parliamo di innocenti bambine violate, oltretutto da parenti, quindi non staimo parlando solo di uno stupro ma anche di un incesto. Un figlio è l'immagine vivente di ciò che ti è accaduto che, in questo caso, non è ciò che TU hai voluto ma ciò che altri, dei mostri osceni ti hanno imposto con la forza.


Ma qui ti riferisci al mio 3d "Stuprata due volte" ... quella banbina di 13anni se lo son lavorata ben bene l'*avvocato* Pualo Leao, *dell'**Unione dei giuristi cattolici di Rio de Janeiro  

	
	
		
		
	


	



* chiaro no?


Questo caso che ha postato Giusy si tratta di una maggiorenne capace d'intendere e volere, eppure ...


----------



## Old reale (19 Marzo 2009)

ma volete andare a rispondere nel'altro thread...è in scena uno psicodramma..abbiate pietà...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma volete andare a rispondere nel'altro thread...è in scena uno psicodramma..abbiate pietà...


quale??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quando si parla di aborto si affronta un argomento delicato, nei confronti del quale nessuna donna riuscirebbe ad essere indifferente.
> Ieri sono stata a cena dalla sorella del mio ragazzo e guardando un programma in tv è venuto fuori questo argomento di discussione: una donna che subisce violenza e resta incinta cosa dovrebbe fare?
> Il mio ragazzo e suo cognato erano dell'idea che la donna dovrebbe abortire, perchè porterebbe in grembo il frutto non dell'amore ma della violenza e poi il bambino vivrebbe senza padre e bisognerà ad un certo punto della sua vita dargli una spiegazione; io e la sorella invece eravamo possibiliste, in linea di massima contrarie all'aborto, perchè in fondo un bambino concepito dopo un atto di violenza non ha alcuna colpa ed ha diritto comunque alla vita, fermo restando che bisognerebbe trovarsi in quella situazione per decidere.
> Vi pongo due quesiti:
> ...


 Hai letto La Storia di Elsa Morante?
E' sempre in ogni caso una scelta individuale della donna.
Un uomo, se non per un ragionamento ideologico, non credo che abbia idea di cosa può provare una donna quando comprende di avere una potenzialità di vita dentro di sè e come questa possa creare esaltazione o orrore, anche aldilà del modo in cui è rimasta incinta.
Poi neppure io posso capire cosa si possa provare a essere stuprate nè a vivere una gravidanza non voluta, nè, tanto meno, frutto di violenza.


----------



## Old reale (19 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quale??


 quello della bambina stuprata....come vi permettete di ignorarlo e non rispondere? servili e cafone che non siete altro!


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2009)

Non sapevo che una bambina stuprata facesse ridere tanto ... MAH!

Forse per me che sono Mamma e' diverso.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sapevo che una bambina stuprata facesse ridere tanto ... MAH!
> 
> Forse per me che sono Mamma e' diverso.


 Non fa ridere la bambina stuprata, ma la sollecitudine con cui inviti a commentare ogni post da te aperto...


----------



## Old reale (20 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sapevo che una bambina stuprata facesse ridere tanto ... MAH!
> 
> Forse per me che sono Mamma e' diverso.


non fa ridere la bambina stuprata, ma tu che fai presente che nessuno ti ha risposto sull'argomento si....


----------



## Old reale (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non fa ridere la bambina stuprata, ma la sollecitudine con cui inviti a commentare ogni post da te aperto...


 ops........ma ribadire non fa mai male....


----------



## lale75 (20 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma qui ti riferisci al mio 3d "Stuprata due volte" ... quella banbina di 13anni se lo son lavorata ben bene l'*avvocato* Pualo Leao, *dell'**Unione dei giuristi cattolici di Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Per una maggiorenne la scelta è personale. Non posso neppure dire cosa farei io perchè pur essendo contraria all'aborto credo che una vittima di stupro abbia delle ottime argomentazioni per abortire.
Se, invece, si tratta di una bambina credo che non sia in grado di capire il significato della maternità quindi non possa autonomamente decidere di tenere un figlio e che in nessun modo possa esserle imposto di tenerlo o di partorirlo da un avvocato, un prete, un familiare o chiunque altro.


----------



## Old Confù (21 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo può decidere solo lei. E questo anche se non c'è stata nessuna violenza. Se vuole interrompere la gravidanza, è solo sua la responsabilità.

















Per me non ha alcun senso parlarne a priori, ti potrei dire che pensavo di essere contraria all'aborto...ma poi essendomi trovata davanti all'ipotesi(e non per una violenza), aver cambiato idea ed essere diventata favorevole...
Tra i due ero io che non volevo e lui si...
Per poi aver sofferto e aver, a conti fatti, subito un trauma quando, spontaneamente, si è interrotta la gravidanza...

Perchè il discorso aborto(come quello su ogni tema delicato), è così...qualsiasi scelta si compia porterà a delle conseguenze che la vita la cambiano...
Per cui è diritto di ogni donna decidere in base a cosa sentirà in quel momento, al contesto e a chi si troverà accanto...anche se la cosa può avvenire dopo una violenza!!!!


----------

